
Ask HN: Best domain search tool? - jiten_bansal
Is there any domain search platform where I can search domain of all TLD?
======
derricgilling
This is pretty good, searches FB, Twitter, etc also if you want to see if
those usernames are available.

[https://namechk.com/](https://namechk.com/)

